# Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus



## craigthor (14 May 2012)

Anyone know a place willing to ship this to the US might even conisder grabbing a 5L depending on cost to makei t worth while to bring in.

Craig


----------



## rebus (14 May 2012)

The Green Machine will ship worldwide.
Info here,

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/de ... nformation

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... ertilisers


----------



## ceg4048 (15 May 2012)

Good grief, why pay to ship water worldwide when you can just make your own for 1/100th the price? => JamesC's DIY TPN

Cheers,


----------



## craigthor (16 May 2012)

rebus said:
			
		

> The Green Machine will ship worldwide.
> Info here,
> 
> http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/de ... nformation
> ...




Thanks should soon be placing an order with them.


----------



## Antipofish (16 May 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Good grief, why pay to ship water worldwide when you can just make your own for 1/100th the price? => JamesC's DIY TPN
> 
> Cheers,



I cant agree with you more Clive.  TPN+ was useful whilst I was learning about other stuff but Im an EI man now


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2012)

Worth noting if you plan to go down the Tropica nutrient route you should always buy the plus and the normal variety and alternate each day the two. You will get much better results that way. One contains nutrients that the other doesn't and you will maximise growth, I found it to be more effective that way.


----------

